# nézését meg a járását



## ausermilar

Szervusztok újra!

Evvel a népdallal egy pár kétsegem támad:

_Szegény vagyok, szegényNEK születtem_: mit jelent ez a NEK ?  Jelent "szegényként"?


_Az én babám, az én babám a legszebbik kincsem_: az IK jelent, hogy csak két kincs van neki? (a lóvaja és a csaj, például). Egy "legszebb kincsem", nem lenne jó?



Száz aranyért nem adnám, de egy köszönöm-öt adok!
.


----------



## francisgranada

ausermilar said:


> _Szegény vagyok, szegényNEK születtem_: mit jelent ez a NEK ?  Jelent "szegénykent"?


 Igen  (legalábbis ebben a kontextusban). 





> _ Az én babám, az én babám a legszebbik kincsem ..... _Egy "legszebb kincsem", nem lenne jó?


 De igen, "_a legszebb kincsem_" is jó lenne.  





> _ .... _az IK jelent, hogy csak két kincs van neki? .....


 Nem feltétlenül kettő, lehet több kincse is ....    Az -IK ebben az esetben "konkretizálja" vagy kiemeli azt az _egy kincset_, ami a számára igazán a legszebb,  a legfontosabb. 





> Száz aranyért nem adnám, de egy köszönöm-ót adok!


 (a száz arany is jól jönne .....)


----------



## ausermilar

francisgranada said:


> Igen  (legalábbis ebben a kontextusban).  De igen, "_a legszebb kincsem_" is jó lenne.   Nem feltétlenül kettő, lehet több kincse is ....    Az -IK ebben az esetben "konkretizálja" vagy kiemeli azt az _egy kincset_, ami a számára igazán a legszebb,  a legfontosabb.
> (a száz arany is jól jönne .....)


Köszönöm: az arány most, pedig csak virtuálisan adhatok...a vírus miatt, nem lehet bemenni a Közep-Európába, bocs!!!


----------



## Zsanna

Just a few corrections (for the benefit of all  ):
1.


ausermilar said:


> ... Evvel a népdallal egy pár kétsegem támad ->_*egy kis kétségem támadt* _alternatively _*kapcsolatban*_ _*egy pár **kérdés merült fel bennem*
> 
> ... Az én babám, az én babám a legszebbik kincsem_: az IK jelent, hogy csak két kincs van neki?
> It is understandable like this but the normal way of expressing it would be _*kincse van*_ (to have = van vkinek vmije - it is only the "vkinek" that can be left out from the contsruction, the others cannot)
> (a lóvaja -> at first one understands "his horse butter" but what you meant was _*lova*_ - the "a" expresses the possive, there is no need for the extra "ja" - és a csaj-> if you used the possessive previously, you should do it here, too (= _csaja_), however, I would change the word altogether because "csaj" is too modern and too slangish for a folk song. So it could be _*kedvese*_, _szerelmese_, _babája_, etc.).
> 
> ... Száz aranyért nem adnám, de egy köszönöm-öt - you can write it in one word: _*köszönömöt*_-  adok!



3.


ausermilar said:


> Köszönöm: az arány -> careful, like this it means rate in English, did you mean _*aranyat*_? _(= gold in Accusative)_ most, (-> no comma!) pedig csak virtuálisan adhatok...a vírus miatt, nem lehet bemenni a Közep-Európába -> it is not clear to me what you meant here (apart from it being a joke) but maybe just a change of a preverb can do the trick:_ *el*menni_, or, in a more expressed way: _nem *tudom elvinni/elküldeni* _... bocs!!!


----------

